# Drywall issue by baseboard



## Greg-SHS (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok in advance--spare me the you must be a horrible painter comments for asking this question but here goes: does anyone have a simple solution for a chunk of drywall missing directly above the baseboard on an outside corner? I've patched but it is still noticeable and the HO wants it perfect. I think to do this I would need to pull the base off the wall mud the corner and reattach the base then caulk then paint. As it is its pretty close to good.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Try patching it with Crackshot. Dries strong and sands super smooth and best of all it doesn't flash the topcoat.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

If the corner bead is still in good shape, it_ should_ be an easy fix. Like Lambrecht, I'm also a fan of Crackshot. Either way, whatever product your using its going to be a few applications to fill in. Just takes a bit of practice.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Greg-SHS said:


> Ok in advance--spare me the you must be a horrible painter comments for asking this question but here goes: does anyone have a simple solution for a chunk of drywall missing directly above the baseboard on an outside corner? I've patched but it is still noticeable and the HO wants it perfect. I think to do this I would need to pull the base off the wall mud the corner and reattach the base then caulk then paint. As it is its pretty close to good.


NO, not a horrible painter, just a horrible area to patch.

How big a piece is missing? Is the drywall missing behind the base? Any pix?

IMO, if the drywall is missing BEHIND the base, I would try to clean it out and slip a piece of drywall down behind there and up to fill in the hole in the wall. A modified calif hot patch would do nice. 

all depends on the extent of the hole. Lambrecht and Schmidt have good solutions if the hole ain't too big.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Sounds like you need to put in some backing.


----------



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> Sounds like you need to put in some backing.


Agreed^

How big is patch thats missing?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

If difficult to slip backing behind you could always use a wet -n-set patch to bridge over void and skim smooth with mud for an invisible repair.


----------

